# Essential oils



## danali (May 8, 2015)

Hi,

I'd like to ask what is the ration of essential oil to put in m&p base?

Many thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 8, 2015)

It would depend on the EO.   They all have usage rates for soap.  I would start with .5 oz ppo for most.  But make sure you are not going over the IFRA rate allowed.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 8, 2015)

Check out this fragrance calculator at Brambleberry for some idea, make sure you select m&p from the drop down: http://www.brambleberry.com/Pages/Fragrance-Calculator.aspx


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 13, 2015)

A lot will depend on the base you use. We use approx 3% in our base. If it leaks you will know. Peppermints, cinnamon's, clove etc will take around 1.5-2%.


----------

